# Abu Garcia vendetta rod



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Just got my new crankbait setup ready to go for 2010 an Abu Revo STX matched up w/ a vendetta 7' med. rod. Its going to be a long winter before I can try this out!

The rod looks to be very well made, the reel seat is very nice, I love the way the reel is positioned and the fact there is no foregrip. Seems a touch heavier than my other MED action rods, but still lighter than my other med/heavy rods. And the balance with the REVO is unreal!! Kudos to Abu for what appears to be a fantastic rod at an affordable price.


----------



## leovpin (Mar 18, 2009)

JF,

I looked at these at BPS and thought that they were very nice too. I guess Abu Garcia does claim that they balance the rods to match the Revo series reels. I am debating between a Vendetta and a St Croix Mojo (more expensive, I know) for an all around spinning outfit. The St Croix has the name and warranty but the Vendetta is a really nice looking rod, very "modern", if that is a word a fisherman should use to describe a rod 


Cheers,

Leo


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Not a big fan of the St. Croix rods to be honest with you. I love the feel of the vendetta, but can't really comment on the sensitivity, etc. until I get it on the water in spring. I'm a huge fan of Shimano Rods. Lifetime warranty, very sensitive, and very high quality for the price!!


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

leovpin,

I have a St. Croix 6'6" Medium, (albeit not the Mojo), and it's one of my favorite rods.
For my money, this rod has amazing feel. Every little nook and cranny.
I tested it vs the 6'6" Mojo Medium at Gander, and the Mojo seems to have a bit more backbone and slightly slower action, which I would welcome when casting for distance. 
I think you'd like the St.Croix.


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

I guess I should have been more specific in my reply about the st croix. I have fished with the mojo rod, and it is a nice rod, however at that price point I think the Shimano rods are a better rod. Lifetime warranty, and in my opinion more sensitive.

That being said, I'm sure some others out there who have fished with both will prefer the mojo.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

I'll definitely have to go try one of these bad boys out. Love the Revo's and will definitely have to pick one up. Have seen them online but yet to actually see them in store. Let us know how well you like it in the spring.


----------



## leovpin (Mar 18, 2009)

The weird thing is that the Mojos used to go for under 90 bucks at BPS but I just looked at them and they are 100 dollars, Tacklewarehouse has the same price. The vendettas at 79.95 plus shipping on the Abu website. I'll have to see what happens. JF, I checked some Shimanos and they don't seem to have anything under 150 plus which should be twice as nice compared to a 75-dollar rod, right?


----------



## catfish catchers (Apr 9, 2009)

i bought the vendetta rod at bps and paired it with a "viper" baitcast reel, i really like the rod but the reel i havent heard of it before, so im gonna give it a cast but i saw the mojos at bps and i held one for awhile and it felt strudy but i liked the vendetta's feel better.


----------



## leovpin (Mar 18, 2009)

I saw the Vipers today at BPS, they looked good and the price wasn't bad. They didn't have them with the handle on the right side for me, which is the left side. They also had the 2009 cranking sticks for 50 bucks. There are some post Xmas good deals going around.


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

leovpin said:


> The weird thing is that the Mojos used to go for under 90 bucks at BPS but I just looked at them and they are 100 dollars, Tacklewarehouse has the same price. The vendettas at 79.95 plus shipping on the Abu website. I'll have to see what happens. JF, I checked some Shimanos and they don't seem to have anything under 150 plus which should be twice as nice compared to a 75-dollar rod, right?


My local Gander Mountain has a shimano compre for 70bucks and the convergence for 60 bucks. Both have a lifetime warranty....and both are good rods. The compre is a $100 rod, but they are clearancing out LY models. I haven't tested out the vendetta to compare it to the compre, but I do have 3 compres (just picked another one up today) and Love them. 

For those who dont' know, Shimano purchased Loomis a short time ago, and since have made hughe strides in quality of rods....


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

I find it very hard for myself to even look at St Croix's now since Falcon has the BuCoo series and Powells aren't that much more exspensive. Never been a fan of St Croix but my brother owns a Mojo and i've fished with it a few times and i'll stick with my falcons and powells but i'll have to check out one of the vendetta's. Oh yeah shimano makes nice rods too one of my favorite flippin sticks was a crucial haven't fished with a compre but used to have a 6'6" spinning convergance rod that wasn't too bad especially for the price.


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Fish G3 said:


> I find it very hard for myself to even look at St Croix's now since Falcon has the BuCoo series and Powells aren't that much more exspensive. Never been a fan of St Croix but my brother owns a Mojo and i've fished with it a few times and i'll stick with my falcons and powells but i'll have to check out one of the vendetta's. Oh yeah shimano makes nice rods too one of my favorite flippin sticks was a crucial haven't fished with a compre but used to have a 6'6" spinning convergance rod that wasn't too bad especially for the price.



The Falcon BuCoo rods are very very nice rods for the $$!! Falcon makes a fantastic rod!

I like the compre's alot shimano's lifetime warranty is a big selling point. I broke a compre last year, got a new one in mail within 10 days!

I can't wait to tryout the vendetta on the water.

Looking through my new BPS catalog, their Carbonlite rods look like a good quality for the $ too. Right now there seem to be a ton of great "bang for buck" rods around the $100 pricepoint!


----------



## Jimmyc812003 (Dec 13, 2009)

Ive been in the market for a new rod. I keep going between the new vendetta and the kistler MTS. I own a lot of revos so thats why i keep going back to the Vendetta. They say the Abu Rods and reels are very well balanced. Anyone have one yet?


----------



## mystic4314 (May 20, 2006)

hundred dollar rods are the norm now because anglers are will to pony up the bucks
ive done it too i have two bps extremes and couple star customs saltwater inshores for stripers

but in the lineup are lightning rods that i think were 20 dollars and id put them to the test and they get the job done 
as well as many wally world of the rack brand name git er dones

shimano stimula rods got a half dozen of those all were 25.00 and 
under and by far the best rod for the money i have ever bought

yes it is nice to hit the water with cutting edge tech and dollar bought confidence but we dont want to push out the anglers that dont have that kind of disposable income 
fishing has been for most the poor mans hobby
there still needs to quality at an afforable price and we will allways have the ugly stick


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Don't use braid with them


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Jimmyc812003 said:


> Ive been in the market for a new rod. I keep going between the new vendetta and the kistler MTS. I own a lot of revos so thats why i keep going back to the Vendetta. They say the Abu Rods and reels are very well balanced. Anyone have one yet?


I have my vendetta paired up with a revo stx. I haven't had it out on the water to test sensitivity of rod, but I can tell you it feels like its a perfect balance in hand! They def got it right for those reels, no doubt.


----------

